# Download Data to a Decoder?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there any word of new technology for the hobby that will allow you to download stuff for the decoder instead of having to buy new ones every time? Just wondering

Btw, Im aware that this would put decoder companies out of business, but maybe not if those same companies provide downloads for their decoders. Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

One word QSI...way too expensive for what you get IMHO!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> One word QSI...


 Wouldn't that actually be....3 Initials?!?! LOL! :laugh::laugh:

Jim


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

jjb727 said:


> Is there any word of new technology for the hobby that will allow you to download stuff for the decoder instead of having to buy new ones every time? Just wondering
> 
> Btw, Im aware that this would put decoder companies out of business, but maybe not if those same companies provide downloads for their decoders. Thanks


Well it depends what you mean. If you are talking about sounds, yes it is possible to load your own if you use a USB interface. For example, if you have the NCE Power Cab you could buy this USB adapter (and a cable on Amazon for $5) to connect to your computer. On your computer you would run the soundloader software. Or, you could use JMRI Decoder Pro to change CV's more easily than doing it by hand on the throttle.

I personally have never done it but it sounds relatively easy if you have the right parts mentioned above.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

jjb727 said:


> Is there any word of new technology for the hobby that will allow you to download stuff for the decoder instead of having to buy new ones every time? Just wondering


If you're referring to an FPGA....it could be done (and maybe already has) but that doesn't answer your question......the simple answer is, probably.



jjb727 said:


> Btw, Im aware that this would put decoder companies out of business, but maybe not if those same companies provide downloads for their decoders. Thanks


I don't think it would put them out of business....and some of the manufacturers already make decoders that have downloadable functions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MTH DCS locomotives are capable of being updated for sounds and features from the DCS controller, so it's already done at some level.


----------

